# CPU-Kühler um Ryzen 5 2600 zu übertakten



## DasNeueMitglied (18. September 2018)

*CPU-Kühler um Ryzen 5 2600 zu übertakten*

Hallo Community,

Ich möchte mir demnächst einen Ryzen 5 2600 auf einem msi B450 Tomahawk in einem Be quiet Pure Base 600 zulegen. Ram wären 2x8GB G.Skill Ripjaws V, falls er von der Größe her eine  Rolle spielt.
Ich würde mich gerne in einem Preisbereich bis 30€ bewegen, was wäre da zu empfehlen? Oder sollte ich mehr ausgeben wenn ich den 2600 übertakten möchte?


----------



## Tunarak (18. September 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühler um Ryzen 5 2600 zu übertakten*

In der Preis Kategorie kann ich dir den EKL Ben Nevis Advanced Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks empfehlen. Falls du 4GHz anpeilst bekommst du das auch mit den Ben Nevis Advanced hin. Ein 40-50€ Kühler ist nicht zwingend notwendig.

Weiterer Vorschlag (etwas teuerer dafür bessere Kühlleistung) :


Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH Edition Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

/Edit: hab den Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B  entfernt da ich mir dort nicht sicher bin ob es dann mit den RAM Probleme geben wird.


----------



## facehugger (18. September 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühler um Ryzen 5 2600 zu übertakten*

Schließ mich da an, vielleicht noch den Brocken 3 als Alternative zu den schon genannten...

Gruß


----------



## compisucher (18. September 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühler um Ryzen 5 2600 zu übertakten*

DEN kann ich ergänzend in dieser Preiskategorie für AM4 empfehlen, auch über 2600x Niveau darüber hinaus - all zu viel geht allerdings nicht mehr...):
Arctic Freezer 33 eSports ONE weiß ab €' '26,89 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland = 27 €

Wenn du den 2600 "nur" auf 2600x Niveau heben möchtest und auf RGB stehst, wäre der auch gut (auch selbst positiv getestet, sehr leise und ausreichend kühl):
Jonsbo CR-601 RGB Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software = 32 €


----------



## facehugger (18. September 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühler um Ryzen 5 2600 zu übertakten*

Jaaa, wenn man keine Kotzgrenze beim Ryzen erreichen will, dann sollte auch ein Freezer um die 25-30 Taler gut ausreichen

Gruß


----------



## DasNeueMitglied (18. September 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühler um Ryzen 5 2600 zu übertakten*

2600x Niveau würde mir völlig reichen, habe nicht vor bis an die Grenze zu gehen...
Vielen Dank euch


----------



## kkon (8. November 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühler um Ryzen 5 2600 zu übertakten*

Auf wieviel GHZ habt ihr euren Ryzen übertaktet? Macht sich das beim spielen bemerkbar?

In einem Youtube Video wurde gesagt es würde sich mehr lohnen für Videobearbeitungen, die Leistung  beim spielen wäre nicht viel besser.

Was meint ihr dazu? 

Gruß


----------



## 0ssi (10. November 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühler um Ryzen 5 2600 zu übertakten*

Nur deine Grafikkarte kennt die Antwort.


----------



## firewalker2k (20. November 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühler um Ryzen 5 2600 zu übertakten*

Hallo,

ich klink mich einfach mal hier ein. Wir stellen momentan einen Rechner für einen Kumpel zusammen: Es wird wohl ein Ryzen 5 2600 auf einem B450-Mainboard, als RAM werden wir wohl den G.SKILL Aegis DDR4-3000 nehmen (Höhe 31,2 mm). Für einen CPU-Kühler haben wir maximal 156 mm Platz, Übertakten steht bei ihm eher nicht zur Diskussion.

Bin auch etwas verunsichert, weil ich mal irgendwo gelesen hab, dass bei den AM4-Mainboards viele Kühler nur so eingebaut werden können, dass der Lüfter von der Grafikkarte ausgehend nach oben bläst anstatt von vorne nach hinten. Kann ich mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das grundsätzlich so sein soll, beim Mugen 5 scheint es aber tatsächlich so zu sein.

Welcher wäre denn in unserem Falle zu empfehlen?


----------



## Crush4r (20. November 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühler um Ryzen 5 2600 zu übertakten*



Tunarak schrieb:


> In der Preis Kategorie kann ich dir den EKL Ben Nevis Advanced Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks empfehlen. Falls du 4GHz anpeilst bekommst du das auch mit den Ben Nevis Advanced hin. Ein 40-50€ Kühler ist nicht zwingend notwendig.
> 
> Weiterer Vorschlag (etwas teuerer dafür bessere Kühlleistung) :
> 
> ...



Ich habe den 2600 ebenfalls mit dem Ben Nevis bei 4ghz am laufen. reicht locker aus! auf meinem alten system ( sig ) hatte ich den Macho X2 ( quasi das selbe wie der HR-02)  dort gabs mit den Ripjaws V tatsächlich probleme, da musste ich den kühler ein paar mm hoch drücken, so das er nicht mehr direkt auf dem kühler saß sondern oben etwas überstand!


----------

